# Biggest city in your country without motorway access



## Nikodem (Jan 10, 2004)

Let's make a list of the biggest cities (population wise) in each country without highway access (let's say 30 km range). Highways only, not expressways. Add information how big the city is and on what position in country ranking.

As for Poland the biggest city without highway access would be... Warsaw  But soon, by 2012, A2 will be completed so next one would be 8th biggest city Bydgoszcz (356.177).

1 Warszawa...1.720 k......(A2)
2 Kraków..........756 k......A4 
3 Łódź.............737 k......A2
4 Wrocław........632 k......A4,A8 
5 Poznań..........551 k......A2 
6 Gdańsk.........456 k......A1 
7 Szczecin.......405 k......A6 
8 Bydgoszcz.....356 k...... - 
9 Lublin...........348 k...... -
10 Katowice... .306 k...... A1, A4


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You mean motorway. The word "highway" is too ambiguous, a Droga Krajowa or Droga Wojewodzka is also a highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I think Kinshasa is the largest city in the world with no motorways at all. Almost 9 million inhabitants. I'm not sure if Kolkata or Dhaka have real motorways. 

I don't think there are cities in the Netherlands over 50.000 inhabitants with no motorway access. Den Helder is probably the largest (57.000 inhabitants).


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

Finland:

1. Helsinki (591 892) - 1,3,4,7,45,51
2. Espoo (250 511) - 1,51
3. Tampere (213 645) - 3,9,12
4. Vantaa (202 037) - 3,4,7,45
5. Turku (177 279) - 1,8,9
6. Oulu (142 031) - 4
7. Jyväskylä (130 735) - 4,9,13,23
8. Lahti (101 906) - 4
9. Kuopio (96 580) - 5,9
10. Kouvola (87 853) - None

Thus, Kouvola


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

In Portugal, I think

1.Beja 34 970
2.Bragança 34 774
3.Portalegre 24 756

Both Beja and Bragança will have motorway access soon. the A4 Bragança bypass has already been opened but isn't connected to the network yet. I might be missing some less obvious places, and I'm not including suburbs of Lisbon or Porto

UK: 

There are many many possibilities, and it would take a long time to go through all of them. I'm not sure wether to classigy Kingston-upon-Hull has having motorweay access or not.

If it doesn't its Hull, which I think beats Plymouth by 2 000 people, with 258 000. 

Hull's urban area has a bit more than half a million people (!), but that certainly has motorway access. I don't think that Hull counts, so I guess its Plymouth, although PLymouth has quite easy access to the M5 though the A38, although its not that near.

Aberdeen with 217 000 people is definitely doesn't have motorway access, the nearest one is 87 miles away in Perth.

The biggest city with out a proper dual carriageway access is Norwich I would assume, or possibly Slash City


----------



## RipleyLV (Jun 4, 2008)

In Latvia we don't have motorways yet, so Riga is the largest populated place (~ 710 000) in Latvia without motorway access.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think Kinshasa is the largest city in the world with no motorways at all. Almost 9 million inhabitants. I'm not sure if Kolkata or Dhaka have real motorways.
> 
> I don't think there are cities in the Netherlands over 50.000 inhabitants with no motorway access. Den Helder is probably the largest (57.000 inhabitants).


These are the only ones I can think of that more or less qualify:

Den Helder (~15km) 57.207 inhabitants

Terneuzen (~15km to a Belgian motorway, ~20km to a Dutch one) with 54.867 inhabitants

Zutphen (~10km) with 47.112 inhabitants

Zierikzee (~25km) with 34.206 inhabitants


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of Norway, with places like Trondheim, Bergen, Tromso and Narvik. Tromso doesn't even have a rail connection.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

For Spain I would say Ceuta. 80579 inhabitants. I believe Morocco plans to build, if it isn't already U/C a motorway to there.

In mainland Spain it's Soria. 39838 inhabitants. Has a motorway, but it is not finished to E90. The biggest town without motorway connection is Vilagarcia de Arousa, with 37926 inhabitants. Almost all Spanish towns above 20000 habitants have motorway connection now.


----------



## Falusi (Mar 14, 2009)

Hungary:

Szombathely: 79 000, there will be the M86 in the near future but it will be only an expressway.
Szolnok: 74 000, M4 in the future
Kaposvár: 68 000, M9 expressway in the far future and main road 67 as a semi-expressway in the near future with 2x2 upgradability
Békéscsaba: 64 000, futre M44


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In Europe I think it's Kiev, Ukraine. It has a metropolitan area of 3.6 million people, and only one road is of motorway standard to the airport. That said, there are a number of intercity 2x2 roads though, although none of them appears to have motorway status. Before 2002, Saint Petersburg in Russia was the largest city with no motorways.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

Falusi said:


> Hungary:
> 
> Szombathely: 79 000, there will be the M86 in the near future but it will be only an expressway.
> Szolnok: 74 000, M4 in the future
> ...


45% of the pop lives within 5 kms of the existing network


----------



## KDE (May 18, 2010)

Slovakia:
Martin - 60000 inhabitants - 30 km
Prievidza - 50000 inhabitants - 60 km


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

In Slovakia it is Prievidza, with 51,200 inhabitants it is the 11th biggest town in Slovakia. R1 is probably 40 km from this town and D1 about 70 km. But if I am sure there is a really short section (about 10 km) of R2 between Prievidza and Nováky.


----------



## KDE (May 18, 2010)

Section between Prievidza and Nováky isn't motorway or expressway. East connection between Prievidza and R1 isn't important like west connection to D1.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Sorry I got this thread opened for a long time so I didn't see ur post before I sent mine. 

Anyway, it doesn't matter wether is some motorway more or less important than the other one :nuts: R1 is much closer so it is the closest motorway to Prievidza, simple as that.


----------



## KDE (May 18, 2010)

^^ Expressway R1 is closer than motorway D1 - 40 vs 60 km, but traffic on connection to D1 is much higher.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

In Slovenia such city is Velenje with 25,800 inhabitants.
When planned 4-laned expressway from A1 to Velenje will be built in next years, the largest city without motorway or expressway will become (and remain too) Trbovlje with 15,800 inhabitants.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Croatia

1. Zagreb 828.000 A1, A2, A3, A4 (A11 u/c)
2. Split 184.000 expressway connection to A1
3. Rijeka 135.000 A6, A7, A8
4. Osijek 115.000 A5
5. Zadar 78.000 expressway connection to A1
6. Velika Gorica 65.000 A11, connection to A3
7. Slavonski Brod 63.000 A3
8. Pula 59.000 A9
9. Karlovac 58.000 A1
10. Varaždin 49.000 A4
11. Sisak 49.000 *none* (A11 u/c)
12. Šibenik 47.000 expressway connection to A1
13. Dubrovnik 43.000 *none*


----------



## Danielk2 (Jun 2, 2009)

In Denmark:

1. Copenhagen (1.2m) - E20/E47/E55/16/19/21/O3/O4/501
2. Aarhus (250k) - E45/15
3. Odense (168k) - E20/9
4. Aalborg (125k) - E45/187
5. Esbjerg (72k) - E20
6. Randers (61k) - E45
7. Kolding (57k) - E45/E20
8. Horsens (54k) - E45
9. Vejle (51k) - E45
10. Roskilde (47k) - 21/23
11. Helsingør (46k) - E47/E55
12. Herning (46k) - 12/15/18
13. Hørsholm (46k) - E47/E55/19
14. Silkeborg (43k) - *Planned*
15. Næstved (42k) - *None*
16. Fredericia (40k) - E20
17. Viborg (36k) - *None*
18. Køge (35k) - E20/E47/E55
19. Holstebro (34k) - *Planned*
20. Taastrup (32k) - 21/O4
21. Slagelse (32k) - E20
22. Hillerød (30k) - *None*
23. Sønderborg (27k) - *U/C*
24. Holbæk (27k) - 21
25. Svendborg (27k) - 9


----------



## ed110220 (Nov 12, 2008)

Pietersburg (Polokwane) 508,272 - nearest freeway approx. 140 km (N1 at Kranskop Toll Plaza)

Rustenburg 395,539 - nearest freeway approx. 85 km (N4 west of Pretoria)

Klerksdorp 350,000 - nearest freeway approx 140 km (N12 at Soweto)

Nelspruit 221,474 - nearest freeway approx 200 km (N4 near Middelburg)

Population figures may be on the high side, as they are for the local municipalities that usually include outlying towns, townships and rural areas.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

DanielFigFoz said:


> In Portugal, I think
> 
> 1.Beja 34 970
> 2.Bragança 34 774
> ...


1.Beja 34 970 <<< IP8 autoroute under construction (A2 autoroute passes some 33km away) ... the IP2 is a aotomobile reserved fastroute (1+1 express route). 

2.Bragança 34 774 <<< IP4 fastway motorway being converted to autoroute

3.Portalegre 24 756 <<< IP2 fastway ... nearest autoroutes are A6 and A23 both some 45km away


portuguese namings:










autoestrada(autoroute) = motorway (tolled usually) with speed limits of 120 (max) and 50(minimum) *










via rapida(fast way) = 1+1 or 2+2 routes (not motorways) mostly with fences/walls separating traffic lanes ... usually limited to 100km/h 


^^ Is it me or the ONLY place where there is a MINIMUM SPEED LIMIT in motorways is in portugal ????

















:cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

France has minimum speed limits, the UK does in a couple of places and there are more places


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

DanielFigFoz said:


> The biggest city with out a proper dual carriageway access is Norwich I would assume, or possibly Slash City


Slash City?


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

sotavento said:


> ^^ Is it me or the ONLY place where there is a MINIMUM SPEED LIMIT in motorways is in portugal ????


Spain has minimum speed limits in all kinds of roads, although they are not marked. They are half the maximum speed limit for every type of vehicle, except in _autopista/autovía_ where it is 60 for all vehicles. Driving below the limits without a justified cause is illegal.


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

About Italy, it should be Gela in Sicily (78k) in general, and in mainland Italy I think are Altamura (70k) and Vigevano (64k)...am I right?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm be curious to know if anybody has ever been arrested for slow speed.

On topic: technically the biggest city without motorway access in France would be Brest with 300k inhabitants in the metro. However I don't think one can seriously consider this one since the are no motorways west of Rennes but several national roads that could be renamed into motorways anytime. There are two motorway-like roads arriving at Brest: E50 and E60. 
The biggest city without a motorway-like access is (I believe) Cherbourg, 116k in the metro. There is a 2x2 road access with N13 but it sure doesn't meet the motorway standards.

Oh, and I must say I'm impressed with Spain. Be it road or public transit, the country built top-notch infrastructures in a short amount of time.


----------



## Road_UK (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard about someone being sent to court for doing 30 mph on the motorway in Britain.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweden:

1. Stockholm - E4/E18/E20/73/75/222/Saltsjöbadsleden
2. Göteborg - E6/E20/E45/40
3. Malmö (168k) - E6/E20/E22/Inre ringvägen
4. Uppsala - E4
5. Linköping - E4
6. Västerås - E18
7. Örebro - E18/E20
8. Norrköping - E20
9. Helsingborg - E4/E6/E20
10. Jönköping - E20
11. Umeå - *None*
12. Lund - E22
13. Borås - 40


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

Caesar III said:


> About Italy, it should be Gela in Sicily (78k) in general, and in mainland Italy I think are Altamura (70k) and Vigevano (64k)...am I right?


Crotone 60k and Agrigento 59k


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Penn's Woods said:


> Slash City?


Derry/Londonderry


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Marsala 83k
Ragusa 74k
Matera 61k
Chioggia 51k
Campobasso 51k
Martina Franca 50k
Rieti 48k
Gravina in Puglia 44k
Caltagirone 40k
Crema 34k

I didn't mentioned Italian cities connected by superstrade (almost motorways).


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Fresno, California is the largest city in the US without Interstate access but if you meant all freeways/motorways in general then I think the city with that honor in the US is Albany, Georgia.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

diablo234 said:


> Fresno, California is the largest city in the US without Interstate access but if you meant all freeways/motorways in general then I think the city with that honor in the US is Albany, Georgia.


Ummm... Lynchburg, Virginia? 252,634 metro population in 2010 versus 157,308 for Albany.


----------



## CanadianDemon (May 28, 2010)

Canada: Yellowknife, NWT at about 23,000 inhabitants That place is way up North in Canada.

So you know Canada has good infrastructure when the most populated city without highway access is Yellowknife. However, Most of Canada is also settled along highways.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Except we're talking about freeways/expressways/motorways. (Choose your national/regional term). Does Winnipeg have such a thing to the outside world?

And if it does, do Regina and Saskatoon? Or Thunder Bay?


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

Tom 958 said:


> Ummm... Lynchburg, Virginia? 252,634 metro population in 2010 versus 157,308 for Albany.


Are we going by city limits or metro area population? (Some census definitions of metro areas are a stretch, in my opinion, since they're built up of entire counties.) I was playing with the Rand McNally road atlas earlier, to answer this question, and the biggest city I came across that you can't get far from by freeway was (probably) Brownsville, Texas. That said, what does "freeway access" mean? Lynchburg, Albany and Brownsville all have some freeways in them, and reaching some distance out of town (at least in the case of Lynchburg and Brownsville); they're just not connected to what you might define as the national freeway network (Interstates and other freeways that connect to them).


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

At Spain, Soria has motorway but it is not totally linked with the rest of network. In fact, the A-15 is partially still on works. So you can quite the city by motorway (only in one out of six directions) but necessary you will have to use a road to arrive the A-2.

Maybe in less than one year they will be totally linked.


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

italystf said:


> Marsala 83k
> Ragusa 74k
> Matera 61k
> Chioggia 51k
> ...


I thought Marsala it's not very far from A29 or A29 dir....instead Gela (and Ragusa, Modica, Vittoria ecc...) should be linked by A18 in a far-far-far distant future...
Rieti has a speed-link with Terni in construction, I know...
in Umbria, my region, we have Gubbio (33k) as the biggest place without near rapid links at all, until the Perugia-Ancona won't be ready...


----------



## x37 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Austria*

Steyr 38.000 (about 20km to A1)

Klosterneuburg 25.000 (A22 is only 1km away, but on the overside of danube river, it about 8km to the next bridge)

Leoben 25.000 (but there is the S6, thats almost an autobahn)

Krems an der Donau 24.000 (but there is S5)

Kapfenberg 22.000 (but there is the S6)

Rest below 17.000 und so not really interresting.
Perhabs they should build a motorway or at least a Schnellstraße(S) to Steyr.


----------



## Euroboyy (Oct 24, 2008)

And what about German cities?


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

İstanbul (13,1m) - O-1, O-2, O-3, O-4
Ankara (4,43m) - O-4, O-20, _O-21_
İzmir (3,35m) - O-30, O-31, O-32, _O-33_
Bursa (1,91m) - O-33
Adana (1,59m) - O-50, O-51, O-52
Kocaeli (1,46m) - O-4
Gaziantep (1,34m) - O-52, O-54
Konya (1,04m) - Not
Antalya (1,001m) - Not
Kayseri (950K) - Not


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> The motorway already exists but until M'diq, a small city near Ceuta. There's also the Tangier - Tanger-Med motorway but no one passes by Ceuta.


The town is Fnideq (known to the Spanish as Castillejos), not M'Diq, and is about 3 kms from Ceuta.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Triple C said:


> İstanbul (13,1m) - O-1, O-2, O-3, O-4
> Ankara (4,43m) - O-4, O-20, _O-21_
> İzmir (3,35m) - O-30, O-31, O-32, _O-33_
> Bursa (1,91m) - O-33
> ...


That population figures are a bit exaggerated, i guess the figures show the size of the urban or metro area?


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

Road_UK said:


> I'm thinking of Norway, with places like Trondheim, Bergen, Tromso and Narvik. Tromso doesn't even have a rail connection.


Even Oslo is currently without connection to the rest of the world, although that will change once the Swedes manage to complete their part of E6 which will happen quite soon. After that, only city 2-5 or so will be without a motorway connection.....


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

Although Romania dosen't have a motorway *network*, just some motorway stretches opened here and there, here is a top 10:

Bucharest - 1,926,334: A1 & A2 (A3 is u/c and might open this year)
Iași - 320,888: none (just some very distant plans)
Cluj-Napoca - 317,953: A3 (passes few km from the city and serves as a south-west bypass)
Timișoara - 302,609: none (A1 u/c - will open at the end of the year)
Galați	- 298,861: none (not even some concrete plans)
Brașov - 284,596: none (A3 is planned)
Ploiești - 232,527: none (A3 is u/c and might open this year)
Brăila - 216,292: none (not even some concrete plans)


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Isek said:


> That population figures are a bit exaggerated, i guess the figures show the size of the urban or metro area?


yes.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Kosovo Currently:

Prishtine : 200,000 citizens (estimated from 2011 census)
Mitrovice: 95,000 citizens (estimated from 1998)

Kosovo 2012:

Mitrovice: 95,000 citizens (estimated from 1998)

Peje : About 90,000 citizens


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

For Nordics it's debateable what cities to count as there is no consistant motorway network so some of the cities on the list are connected to suburbs with local motorways but when these don't lead to another city i counted them as "not connected" eitherway. 

Population for urban areas

*Norway*:

Bergen: 235 000 
Stavanger: 198 000
Trondheim: 165 000 
Grenland: 88 000
Kristiansand: 69 000
Tromsø: 56 000

*Iceland*

Reykjavik: 202 000

*Finland*

Oulu: 171 000
Jyväskylä: 106 000
Pori: 93 000
Kuopio: 80 000
Vaasa: 62 000
Kotka: 53 000

*Sweden*

Umeå: 76 000
Karlstad: 59 000
Växjö: 57 000


----------



## ElviS77 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ingenioren said:


> Bergen: 235 000
> Stavanger: 198 000
> Trondheim: 165 000
> Grenland: 88 000
> ...


Even if we were to count local motorways, only Bergen, Stavanger/Sandnes and Kristiansand have those (and the E18 *motorway *starts a bit outside of the city, if I remember correctly). Not much to boast about...


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

CNGL said:


> For Spain I would say Ceuta. 80579 inhabitants. I believe Morocco plans to build, if it isn't already U/C a motorway to there.
> 
> In mainland Spain it's Soria. 39838 inhabitants. Has a motorway, but it is not finished to E90. The biggest town without motorway connection is Vilagarcia de Arousa, with 37926 inhabitants. Almost all Spanish towns above 20000 habitants have motorway connection now.


The A6 (finished in 2009) reaches till Fnideq (not Mdiq as CasaMor stated), approx. 5 km from Ceuta.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Peguin21795 said:


> I do not know about the entire U.S but in the state where I live which is Colorado, they are Boulder (100,000) and Greeley (93,000).


Actually, the City of Boulder is connected by a motorway grade highway. US 36 (Denver Boulder Parkway) to be exact. It starts at the I-25/I-270/US36 interchange in Denver, then runs NW to Boulder, ending at Baseline Rd in Boulder.


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

^^Yes, but how about Winnipeg?

:cheers:


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Yes, but how about Winnipeg?
> 
> :cheers:


Nope Winterpeg isn't connected to any other community by a motorway grade highway. Lots of divided highways with at grade intersections.


----------



## ilyan (Aug 3, 2010)

Belarus:


Gomel 480.000
Mogilev 380.000
Vitebsk 376.000
Grodno 310.000


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

INDONESIA
Palembang 1.45 million
Batam 943,0000
Pekanbaru 903,000
Bandarlampung 880,000
Padang 831,000
Malang 821,000
Samarinda 727,000
Banjarmasin 625,000
Balikpapan 557,000
Pontianak 554,000
jambi 531,000
Solo 499,000
Manado 410,000

And any city less than this size :nuts:


----------



## Desertstorm (Aug 13, 2011)

In Australia... probably Toowoomba in QLD, with a population of 130,000. 

I would also say Cairns, however there are plans for freeways there but not quite sure on their status. Until recently it used to be Townsville, with a pop of 185,000+ but in the last few years a number of freeways have been popping up.

Of the state capitals, Adelaide would have the least amount of freeways and Melbourne the most. Even Canberra and Hobart seem to have more limited access roads than Adelaide.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bend, Oregon (metro population: 170,705) is not connected to any freeway/motorway although it does have a limited access highway running through it.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Desertstorm said:


> Until recently it used to be Townsville, with a pop of 185,000+ but in the last few years a number of freeways have been popping up.


There're freeways in Townsville? Where?


----------



## Desertstorm (Aug 13, 2011)

Verso said:


> There're freeways in Townsville? Where?


It's called the "Douglas Arterial Road" and here is a thread about its construction: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83597044


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

In Iran Shiraz doesn't have motorway access but one is u/c
Mashhad has a simillar situation and also Kermanshah and Urmia.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

In Italy, Cagliari (155,000 inh.) is the biggest city without any motorway connection. There isn't any motorway in Sardinia.

In mainland Italy the biggest city without any motorway connection in Latina, 120,000 inh.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

friedrichstrasse said:


> In mainland Italy the biggest city without any motorway connection in Latina, 120,000 inh.


Perugia does not have motorways, but is bigger than Latina, almost 170,000.


----------



## friedrichstrasse (Jan 8, 2007)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccordo_autostradale_6 ...


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

friedrichstrasse said:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccordo_autostradale_6 ...


It's a blue expressway, not a green motorway. However the largest Italian city with no divided highways at all (motorway and expressway) is Gela, Sicily, about 80k.

EDIT: Latina may be the largest without rail connections. But it has an expressway to Rome and there are plans to upgrade it into a motorway.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Latina does have railway connections:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latina_railway_station


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Latina does have railway connections:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latina_railway_station


yes, but the station is outside the city itself, about 8-9 km far from the center, "into the fields"...

then, Taranto (over 20k larger than Perugia) is served by A14, but actually this motorway is quite far from the city (it starts/stops near Massafra, about 15 km away, and there isn't a real expressway link at present)...


----------



## Arxitektonas (Jun 1, 2007)

As far as it concerns Greece, half of the biggest cities and regional capitals, are without motorway access (yet).

Athens - 3,074,160 - A1, A6, A64, A65
Thessaloniki - 790,824 - A2
*Patras - 214,580* - A8 [U/C-2014], A9 [U/C-2015]
*Heraklion - 173,450* - None
Larissa - 163,380 - A1
*Volos - 144,420* - A12 [Planned]
*Rhodes - 115,290* - None
Ioannina - 111,740 - A2, A5 [U/C-2015]
*Chania - 108,310* - None
Chalcis - 102,420 - A11
*Agrinio - 93,930* - None
Katerini - 86,170 - A1
*Trikala - 80,900* - A3 [U/C-2015]
*Serres - 76,240* - A25 [U/C-2012], A22 [Planned]
Lamia - 74,720 - A1, A3 [U/C-2015]
Alexandroupoli - 72,750 - A2
Kozani - 70,420 - A2, A27
Kavala - 70,360 - A2
*Kalamata - 70,130* - A7 [U/C-2012], A9 [Planned]
Veria - 66,630 - A2


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Caesar III said:


> yes, but the station is outside the city itself, about 8-9 km far from the center, "into the fields"...
> 
> then, Taranto (over 20k larger than Perugia) is served by A14, but actually this motorway is quite far from the city (it starts/stops near Massafra, about 15 km away, and there isn't a real expressway link at present)...


There is an expressway connecting Taranto with Groattaglie and the rest of Salento.


----------



## Caesar III (Feb 25, 2009)

italystf said:


> There is an expressway connecting Taranto with Groattaglie and the rest of Salento.


yes, but it goes in east direction and doesn't link Taranto itself with A14...I don't know if there is an "indirect" link via ss106...

and talking about Perugia, is linked with A1 by mentioned RA06 (north) and by ss3bis-E45 (south) expressways, even though it takes about 60 and 90 km, but for us A1 is useful only for long distances outside the region...almost all the main cities in Umbria are linked by a good free expressway network...I think Latina is in a very worse situation in comparison...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

In Serbia 4th biggest city Kragujevac doesn't have connection to motorway,but now expressway is U/C which is going to connect it with A1.


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

In Switzerland, the biggest cities that are not connected by a motorway, are all located in Upper Valais (German-speaking part), on a continuous strip of several towns very close to each others, making it almost a metropolitan area:

- Leuk: population 12'252
- Westlich Raron: pop. 10'864
- Visp: pop. 28'244
- Brig: pop. 25'929
- Östlich Raron: pop. 10'864
- Goms: pop. 4569
*TOTAL: 92'712 inhabitants*

Furthermore, all these cities, except Östlich Raron and Goms, are on the international road of the Simplon Pass.
Curiously, the motorway stops since 20 years on the French-speaking border of Valais, as if Upper Valais didn't want to get connected too fast with them :lol:.


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Italy* (update):

*Marsala 83k*
*Gela 76k* (U/C)
*Ragusa 74k * (U/C)
[Matera 61k (Expressway SS99) ]
[Cuneo 55k (A33)]
*Chioggia 50k*
*Campobasso 50k*
*Martina Franca 49k*
[Rieti 48k (Expressway SS4)]
*Biella 45k*


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

In Spain it's difficult to answer, as in the islands there are big cities without motorway access, like Arrecife in the island of Lanzarote (56,880), but this is because there are no motorways in that island, as they are not really necessary. Among the islands, only the big ones, i.e. Tenerife, Gran Canaria and Mallorca have motorways, athough there are some short expressway-like roads in Ibiza, Lanzarote and Fuerteventura.

In mainland Spain, the biggest city without motorway access is perhaps Lloret de Mar (40,837). Although there are plans to extend C-32 from Blanes to Lloret de Mar, it will have a single carriageway. The biggest provincial capital without motorway access (and the only one) is Soria (40,147), but works on the last section of A-15 are in an advanced stage and the remaining 12 km to link it with A2 (and thus with the rest of the Spanish network) will open in the next months.


----------



## verreme (May 16, 2012)

arctic_carlos said:


> In Spain it's difficult to answer, as in the islands there are big cities without motorway access, like Arrecife in the island of Lanzarote (56,880), but this is because there are no motorways in that island, as they are not really necessary. Among the islands, only the big ones, i.e. Tenerife, Gran Canaria and Mallorca have motorways, athough there are some short expressway-like roads in Ibiza, Lanzarote and Fuerteventura.
> 
> In mainland Spain, the biggest city without motorway access is perhaps Lloret de Mar (40,837). Although there are plans to extend C-32 from Blanes to Lloret de Mar, it will have a single carriageway. The biggest provincial capital without motorway access (and the only one) is Soria (40,147), but works on the last section of A-15 are in an advanced stage and the remaining 12 km to link it with A2 (and thus with the rest of the Spanish network) will open in the next months.


In fact, Fuerteventura has an _autovía_ here.


----------



## pasadia (Jun 10, 2013)

bogdymol said:


> Although Romania dosen't have a motorway *network*, just some motorway stretches opened here and there, here is a top 10:
> 
> Bucharest - 1,926,334: A1 & A2 (A3 is u/c and might open this year)
> Iași - 320,888: none (just some very distant plans)
> ...



After 3 years, an update (also updated number for population from the 2011 census and order for top 20 cities):

1. Bucharest - 1.883,425: A1, A2, A3.
2. Cluj- Napoca - 324,57: A3 (passes few km from the city and serves as a south-west bypass); a new section is U/C.
3. Timisoara - 319,279: A1; a new section is U/C.
*4. Iași* - 290,422: *none*; plans are still distant.
5. Constanta - 283,872: A2, A4 - which is a half-ring around the city - the other half is the Black Sea.
*6. Craiova* - 269,506: *none*; plans, but nothing concrete.
*7. Brasov* - 253,200: *none*; lots of discussion, nothing real.
*8. Galati* - 249,432: *none*; no chance to get any for the next 10 years.
9. Ploiesti - 209,945: A3
*10. Oradea* - 196,367: *none*; A3 is U/C but with no constructor now, since Bechtel left; it is expected to be signed again this year.
*11. Braila* - 180,30: *none*; just as Galati, no chance in the near future.
12. Arad - 159,074: A1; a 10km near section is expected to be finished this summer ending the working sites around this city.
13: Pitesti - 155,383: A1
14. Sibiu - 147,24: A1
*15. Bacau* - 144,307: *none*; a long tender is expected to be finished for the A7 section which will by-pass the city; probably will be signed this year.
*16. Targu- Mures* - 134,290:* none*; tender was held for the A3 section near, but no results yet.
*17. Baia Mare* - 123,738: *none*; no chance in the near future.
*18. Buzau* - 115,494: *none*; plans, but only that.
*19. Botosani *- 106,847: *none*; really, NO chance!
*20. Satu Mare* - 102,411: *none*; probably will get acces from Hungary side via a future M49

Those are all cities that are over 100k; 12 of them don't have acces, but for 3 (Oradea, Targu-Mures, Bacau) there are some chances to have acces in the next 2-3 years.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

legolego said:


> *Italy* (update):
> 
> Marsala 83k (it has an expressway but not connected wih the network)
> Gela 76k (A18 planned in the long term)
> ...


Vigevano 63k
Vittoria 63k (A18 U/C)
Crotone 61k (SS106 planned in the long term)
Agrigento 59k (SS640 U/C)
Modica 55k (A18 U/C)
Terracina 45k
Gravina di Puglia 44k (SS96 U/C towards Bari, already connected with Matera but not with the main network)
Bassano del Grappa 43k (it has an expressway bypass but it isn't connected with the network, the Pedemontana Veneta expressway iis U/C)
Sciacca 41k
Caltagirone 39k
Fondi 38k
Licata 38k
Canicattì 35k (SS640 U/C)
Gubbio 33k


----------



## Longbottom (Aug 3, 2010)

In the Czech Republic it ought to be Liberec and Olomouc (both with just above 100,000 pop - right now I think Liberec beat Olomouc with a few hundreds). Both however have roads that for the untrained eye look just like motorways, especially Olomouc. But don't be fooled, they are officially expressways.

The biggest town in the Czech Republic without motorways and without expressways built almost to motorway standard should be Hradec Kralové (about 95,000 pop). The D11 is supposed to go all the way, but since there have been serious problems buying the land necessary to complete the road, it still ends a bit away from the town.


----------



## wojnowianin (Feb 25, 2010)

Longbottom said:


> In the Czech Republic it ought to be Liberec and Olomouc (both with just above 100,000 pop - right now I think Liberec beat Olomouc with a few hundreds). Both however have roads that for the untrained eye look just like motorways, especially Olomouc. But don't be fooled, they are officially expressways.
> 
> The biggest town in the Czech Republic without motorways and without expressways built almost to motorway standard should be Hradec Kralové (about 95,000 pop). The D11 is supposed to go all the way, but since there have been serious problems buying the land necessary to complete the road, it still ends a bit away from the town.


I think none of them could count. Czech expressways have motorway standard, and Hradec&Liberec are only few kilometers away. So we should consider České Budějovice (93 253 citizens).


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Biggest cities in Serbia:
1.Belgrade:A1 and A3
2.Novi Sad:A1
3.Nis:A1,A4
4.Kragujevac:doesn't have motorway access,but expressway is curently U/C that will connect it with A1
5.Cacak:doens't have motorway access,but next year it should be connected to A2
6.Subotica:A1
7.Pancevo:doesn't have motorway access,but there are some plans


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

*Updated, more comprehensive list for Sweden:*


Stockholm (1,4 M): E4, E18, E20, rv 73, rv 75, lv 222
Göteborg (550 k): E6, E20, E45, rv 40, lv 155
Malmö (280 k): E6, E20, E22, E65, Inre ringvägen
Uppsala (140 k): E4
Västerås (110 k): E18
Örebro (107 k): E18, E20
Linköping (105 k): E4, rv 34
Helsingborg (97 k): E4, E6, E20
Jönköping (89 k): E4
Norrköping (87 k): E4, E22
Lund (83 k): E22
Umeå (80 k): *None*
Gävle (71 k): E4, rv 68
Borås (66 k): rv 40
Eskilstuna (65 k): E20
Södertälje (65 k): E4, E20
Karlstad (62 k): E18
Växjö (61 k): Technically *none*, motorway stub on rv 25, rv 27, otherwise expressway
Halmstad (59 k): E6, E20
Sundsvall (51 k): E4
Luleå (46 k): *None* (expressway)
Trollhättan (46 k): E45, rv 44 (motorway turns into expressway a while before)
Östersund (44 k): *None*


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

Euroboyy said:


> And what about German cities?


 70. Reutlingen (120k): ~28km to A8 but there is B28 expressway too
98. Tübingen (83k): ~15km to A81 but there is B27 expressway too
102. Konstanz (80k): ~30km to A81 but only 14km to current B33 expressway end and 1km to Swiss A7
103. Marburg (80k): ~20km to A485 but there is B3 expressway too
118. Detmold (73k): ~20km to A2
119. Celle (71k): ~25km to A7 but there is B3 expressway too
143. Schwäbisch Gmünd (61k): ~30km to A7 but there is B29 expressway too (but not to A7)
151. Hameln (58k): ~20km to A2
154. Friedrichshafen (58k): ~20km to A96
155. Stralsund (57k): ~25km to A20 but there is B96 expressway too
175. Waiblingen (52k): ~20km to A81 but there is B29 expressway too

In general, *Stendal* is called the biggest German town without Autobahn (*40,000 inhabitants*) but A14 is announced to be built "soon". It's about 35km to the next Autobahn section which has been opened last October.


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, NZ really doesn't have inter-city motorways as such although a number of cities do have motorways within them that connect various suburbs. 

If we go by that measure, then Palmerston North, with a population of 82,400 people is the biggest without motorways or "expressways". Second biggest would probably be Nelson with a population of 64,100 people, as I believe the Stoke Bypass is only three lanes and not designated an expressway, despite being grade separated and controlled access for its entire distance.


----------



## Maciek_CK (Dec 10, 2007)

Poland (updated January 2015)

*List of the biggest cities without motorway access:*

Bydgoszcz (8th biggest city) - 359 428 inhabitants
Lublin (9th) - 343 598
Białystok (11th) - 295 282
Częstochowa (13th) - 232 318 (A1 in tender)
Radom (14th) - 218 466
Kielce (17th) - 199 870

Although the author clearly mentions motorways, another list has to be made because there is no reason to exclude our expressways. Just in the last five years we’ve built over a thousand kilometers of them and I’m deeply convinced most of you are aware of their high quality. Without further ado, here’s a *list of the biggest cities without motorway or expressway access:*

Bydgoszcz (8th) - 359 428 (the city's bypass [S5] can't actually be called an access)
Płock (30th) - 122 815
Wałbrzych (32th) - 119 171
Koszalin (37th) - 109 343 (S6 in tender)
_Kalisz* (38th) - 104 676 (*S11 is ~20km away but it’s 1x2; a 2x2 section is U/C -> see Ostrów Wielkopolski bypass, but it will remain unconnected to the network)_
_Słupsk* (41th) - 94 849 (*the city has only a 1x2/2x2 bypass; the rest of S6 is expected to be built in a few years)_
Nowy Sącz (44th) - 82 877
Jelenia Góra (45th) - 82 846 (S3 in tender, ~20km away)
Siedlce (47th) - 76 438

*Fun fact:* Mielec, 70th biggest city with 61 238 inhabitants has no motorway / expressway / droga krajowa access whereas the smallest of them all - Wyśmierzyce (915th biggest city  with 906 inhabitants) is accessible via DK48.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Biggest cities in Serbia:
> 1.Belgrade:A1 and A3
> 2.Novi Sad:A1
> 3.Nis:A1,A4
> ...


This list is wrong, Čačak is smaller than Zrenjanin and Pančevo. :nono:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Largest_cities_of_Serbia


----------



## Kemo (Jan 22, 2012)

Maciek_CK said:


> *list of the biggest cities without motorway or expressway access*


Bydgoszcz should be included. Because you can't accually access (or leave) it with a motorway. There is just few kilometers of motorway-standard bypass but it can't be called "an access to motorway". (Compare to Kielce or Lublin - you can drive ~30km away from the city using a motorway.)
Also you forgot Olsztyn (175 k)


----------



## Ulpiana (Jun 12, 2013)

In Albania, capital city Tirana, is not connected directly to a proper motorway. 

More precisely, Tirana is connected with Durrës with an expresway, whilst with Elbasan soon (in few months) will be connected with a motorway.


----------



## Maciek_CK (Dec 10, 2007)

Kemo said:


> Bydgoszcz should be included. Because you can't accually access (or leave) it with a motorway. There is just few kilometers of motorway-standard bypass but it can't be called "an access to motorway". (Compare to Kielce or Lublin - you can drive ~30km away from the city using a motorway.)
> Also you forgot Olsztyn (175 k)


Fair enough, Bydgoszcz makes it to the list . However, Olsztyn is ~23km away from S51 so, by author’s standards, it is within the range (luckily, next sections of S51 are already in tender).


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Alex_ZR said:


> This list is wrong, Čačak is smaller than Zrenjanin and Pančevo. :nono:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Largest_cities_of_Serbia


Really bro ?
Anyway i have been using another list.


----------



## Alex_ZR (Jan 6, 2008)

*Serbia, as of today*

1. Belgrade (1,233,796) - A1, A3, Belgrade bypass (not finished)
2. Novi Sad (277,522) - A1
3. Niš (187,544) - A1, A4
4. Kragujevac (150,835) - *none*
5. Subotica (105,681) - A1
6. Zrenjanin (76,511) - *none*
7. Pančevo (76,203) - *none*
8. Čačak (73,331) - *none*
9. Novi Pazar (66,527) - *none*
10. Kraljevo (64,175) - *none*
11. Smederevo (64,175) - *none*
12. Leskovac (60,288) - A1
13. Valjevo (58,932) - *none*
14. Kruševac (58,745) - *none*
15. Vranje (55,138) - A1
16. Šabac (53,919) - *none*
17. Užice (52,646) - *none*
18. Sombor (47,623) - *none*
19. Požarevac (44,183) - *none*
20. Pirot (38,785) - A4


----------



## tooljan (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina* by Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_in_Bosnia_and_Herzegovina):

1. Sarajevo Sarajevo Canton 438,443 --- *A1*
2. Banja Luka Republika Srpska 199,191 --- *E-661* 
3. Tuzla Tuzla Canton 120,441 --- nope
4. Zenica Zenica-Doboj Canton 115,134 --- *A1* 
5. Bijeljina Republika Srpska 114,663 --- nope
6. Mostar Herzegovina-Neretva Canton 113,169 --- nope
7. Prijedor Republika Srpska 97,588 --- nope
8. Brčko Brčko District 93,028	--- nope
9. Doboj Republika Srpska 77,223 --- nope
10. Široki Brijeg West Herzegovina Canton 29,809 (???) --- nope
11. Cazin Una-Sana Canton 69,411 --- nope

NOTE: info about cantons, district and Republic of Srpska from another Wiki page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnia_and_Herzegovina): "However, the central government's power is highly limited, as the country is largely decentralized and comprises two autonomous entities: the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina and Republika Srpska, with a third region, the Brčko District, governed under local government. The Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina is itself complex and consists of 10 federal units – cantons." Just to avoid confusing


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Largest in Canada is likely Winnipeg

It's surrounded with 4-lane at grade perimeter highway. Does that count as a motorway? I'd say no.

Population in 2011
City:663,617
CMA: 730,018

Map








https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Wi...2!3m1!1s0x52ea73fbf91a2b11:0x2b2a1afac6b9ca64


----------



## OulaL (May 2, 2012)

Regarding the topic of this thread - what does a "motorway access" mean? Does a city have a motorway access, if there is a motorway completely within its limits, but not one crossing them?

This question becomes relevant if Kuopio and Siilinjärvi (Finland) merge; then Kuopio will have about 130 000 inhabitants and one motorway of 47 km, completely within. Today, Siilinjärvi is the only place that is connected with Kuopio by motorway.

As of now, Jyväskylä (population 135000) has three little stretches of motorway (each less than 10 km); they do not connect with each other and only one of them crosses the city limit, continuing only some hundreds of metres in neighbouring Muurame.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I guess the definition here is the widest possible: a city served by a motorway, in every possible way.


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

riiga said:


> Trollhättan (46 k): *None*


This is clearly misleading as the city has acces from south and west.


----------



## Nikolaj (Oct 8, 2009)

*Denmark Update*

Cities/towns ranked according to size (strict definition) with motorway (continuous motorway linked to the national and European motorway network)

Copenhagen; 1246611;	yes;	E20,E47,16,17,19,21,201,O4	
Aarhus	259754	yes	E45, 15,501, 26 in planning	
Odense	172512	yes	E20,9	
Aalborg	109092	yes	E45	
Esbjerg	71618	yes	E20	
Randers	61163	yes	E45	
Kolding	58021	yes	E20,E45	
Horsens	55884	yes	E45	
Vejle	53230	yes	E45, 18	
Roskilde	48721	yes	21	
Herning	47765	yes	15,18, 502 in planning/construction	
Helsingør 46336	yes	E47	
Silkeborg	43158	(yes)	15, 15 has reached outskirts of Silkeborg in both directions, and will be completed through Silkeborg i 2018	
Næstved	42424	(no)	54 planned/approved, expected 2019/2020	
Fredericia	39922	yes	E20, E45	
Viborg	38572	no	26 planned, and partly approved as motorway, but not necessarily all the way to Viborg	
Køge	35768	yes	E20, E47	
Holstebro	34873	(no)	18 planned/under construction, completed in 2017/2018	
Taastrup	33121	yes	21,O4	
Slagelse	32005	yes	E20	
Hillerød	31181	no	Motorway 16 currently ending 10 km south of Hillerød. Current expressway 16 proposed/planned to be widened to motorway	
Sønderborg	27434	yes	8	
Holbæk	26942	yes	21,23	
Svendborg	26672	yes	9	
Hjørring	25071	yes	E39	
Hørsholm	24107	yes	E47	
Frederikshavn	23156	yes	E45	
Nørresundby	21761	yes	E39,E45	
Haderslev	21574	yes	E45	
Skive 20505	no

By this Næstved (42424) is the largest town currently without motorway access, Viborg (38572) is the largest town without any current plan, and Skive (20505) is the largest town with no plan for continuous motorway at all.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Haljackey said:


> Largest in Canada is likely Winnipeg
> 
> It's surrounded with 4-lane at grade perimeter highway. Does that count as a motorway? I'd say no.


Some stretches of the Perimeter Highway are freeway-like, but it's clearly not a continuous controlled-access highway. 

Winnipeg is usually quoted as being the largest city in North America with no freeways.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Some stretches of the Perimeter Highway are freeway-like, but it's clearly not a continuous controlled-access highway.
> 
> Winnipeg is usually quoted as being the largest city in North America with no freeways.


And probably the largest in the developed world, isn't it?


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

Ingenioren said:


> This is clearly misleading as the city has acces from south and west.


Only the newly constructed one from the south which I missed. From the west the approach is only expressway.


----------



## Sentilj (Jul 15, 2007)

sponge_bob said:


> Same as Ireland, they are radials from Dublin mainly. They connect only on a verrrry congested Dublin ring road.
> 
> However Ireland is _a lot_ smaller than Finland and the missing link from Cork to Limerick is less than 90km long.


There's only ca 50 km missing to connect Limerick to Cork via Mitchelstown, future M road could connect south of Mitchelstown to M8, but it would only serve transit to connect these cities, because it would run thru not very populated area.


----------



## sponge_bob (Aug 11, 2013)

Sentilj said:


> There's only ca 50 km missing to connect Limerick to Cork via Mitchelstown, future M road could connect south of Mitchelstown to M8, but it would only serve transit to connect these cities, because it would run thru not very populated area.


Protected area in the Galtee Mountains too. 

Anyway if you did that 50km you would still need a motorway from Cork-Mallow anyway and would build 90km ish _either_ way.


----------



## roofromoz (May 20, 2007)

There are 16 urban centres in Australia that currently have a population over 100,000:

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
Perth
Adelaide
Gold Coast-Tweed Heads
Canberra-Queanbeyan
Newcastle
Central Coast
Wollongong
Sunshine Coast
Hobart
Townsville
Geelong
Cairns
Darwin

Out of those, Darwin would be the only one without a motorway (as such), although there are sections of the Stuart Highway that are limited access.

I think Cairns currently has a motorway under construction in the southern suburbs. Townsville has a southern ring road which has motorway conditions, with respect to grade separation, etc. Geelong is linked to Melbourne by way of the M1, and had a western ring road (freeway) that was fully completed in 2013. 

The others have either motorways within or bypassing it with direct access.


----------



## ukraroad (Jul 18, 2015)

Darwin needn't have one. Too far away, too little traffic...


----------



## Nikodem (Jan 10, 2004)

Nikodem said:


> Let's make a list of the biggest cities (population wise) in each country without highway access (let's say 30 km range). Highways only, not expressways. Add information how big the city is and on what position in country ranking.
> 
> As for Poland the biggest city without highway access would be... Warsaw  But soon, by 2012, A2 will be completed so next one would be 8th biggest city Bydgoszcz (356.177).
> 
> ...


upday as for Dec2016:

1 Warszawa...1.720 k......A2
2 Kraków..........756 k......A4 
3 Łódź.............737 k......A2, A1
4 Wrocław........632 k......A4,A8 
5 Poznań..........551 k......A2 
6 Gdańsk.........456 k......A1 
7 Szczecin.......405 k......A6 
8 Bydgoszcz.....356 k...... - 
9 Lublin...........348 k...... -
10 Katowice... .306 k...... A1, A4

Not much has changed :lol:

11 Białystok......300 k..... -
12 Gdynia........250 k...... -
13 Częstochowa.230 k.... -
14 Radom..........210 k.... -
15 Sosnowiec....200 k..... A1, A4 
16 Toruń..........200 k......A1
17 Kielce..........200 k...... -
18 Rzeszów.......185 k......A4
19 Gliwice.........180 k......A1, A4
20 Zabrze.........180 k......A1, A4


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ haha 

It's a bit unfair though... specifically considering Polish example of "expressway"
Many sections can't count of course, like S5 around Leszno
But S7 to Radom is full motorway by any international definition except the sign...


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of lot of mexican cities but after looking at some of the cities posted in this thread on Google maps, I can see there's a lot of them with a freeway going thru or next to the towns.. and it seems they are not including the Metro areas of this cities when posting them, I mean, the freeway don't pass thru the official city limits but the city is still served by a freeway 'across the street' in the suburbs.. I'm confused by the terms motorway-freeway then.. :dunno: 

Isn't the freeway a road where you can cross or go around an urban area with virtually no lights or stop signs?


----------



## JackFrost (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a list for Hungarian cities with population over 30k without motorway access in a 30-km-range:

Szolnok -> 72k
Kaposvár -> 63k
Sopron -> 61k
Békéscsaba -> 60k
Veszprém -> 60k (main road 8 is being upgraded to 2x2 expressway currently)
Zalaegerszeg -> 58k
Salgótarján -> 35k (main road 21 is being upgraded to 2x2 expressway currently)
Cegléd -> 35k
Ózd -> 34k
Pápa -> 31k
Esztergom -> 30k
Gyula -> 30k

Good news is that most of those cities should get a motor/expressway access latest until 2022. We'll see.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

mgk920 said:


> I'll agree that the Brownsville/McAllen/Pharr, TX area is the largest urbanized area in the contiguous USA with no full motorway connections to the outside World (there are several 2x2 expressways connecting it in several directions, though). OTOH, the I-69 complex will arrive there in a few years, eliminating that deficiency. Other places in the USA with no direct motorway connections to the outside World and no plans for any that I am aware of include Bend, OR and Walla Walla, WA. Also, even though it is not in a contiguous state, Anchorage, AK has no motorway connections to the outside World (I am discounting 'island' places like Honolulu, HI and San Juan, PR).
> 
> Mike



Well there's motorway access to Monterrey, not sure if that counts.


----------



## Maciek_CK (Dec 10, 2007)

Maciek_CK said:


> Poland (updated January 2016)


Poland (updated January 2017)

Nothing has really changed since last year. We have 923 cities now (+4), but the list below remains the same. Changes in bold.

List of the biggest cities without motorway access:

Bydgoszcz (8th biggest city)
Lublin (9th)
Białystok (11th)
Częstochowa (13th) - A1 bypass: *under construcion; completion date: 2018/2019*
Radom (14th)
Kielce (17th)

And just like last year and the year before, a list of the biggest cities without motorway or expressway access:

Bydgoszcz (8th) - S5 in design phase (all contracts signed)
Płock (30th) - decision was made to move S10 closer to the city, but we don't even know an approximate corridor
Wałbrzych (32th)
Koszalin (37th) - S6 west of the city: contracts signed, in design phase; *the city bypass under construction*; S6 east of the city in tender
Kalisz (38th)
Słupsk (41th) - the city has only a 1x2/2x2 bypass that has a second carriageway in tender; the rest of S6 (both west and east) in tender
Nowy Sącz (44th)
Jelenia Góra (45th)
Siedlce (47th)


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

While the Interstate Highway system is remarkably comprehensive, I suspect that the largest city without any motorway access in the US is Fairbanks, AK (metro pop. 99,357). Alaska Interstates don't normally count as motorways; however, a motorway does link Anchorage and Wasilla, AK.

Outside of Alaska and Hawaii, however, I think just about every city with a population over 100k has been linked to the Interstates (State College, PA, was among the last to my knowledge.) The largest cities I can find lacking Interstate access are places like Bend, OR; Minot, ND; or (strangely enough) Ithaca, NY; all of which have a population of ~50,000.

However, if one wishes to include seasonal populations, then Ocean City, MD, with an annual population of just 7,000 but a peak population of 320k-345k, is almost certainly the largest motorway-deprived American city ... on Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Jschmuck (May 27, 2008)

hammersklavier said:


> While the Interstate Highway system is remarkably comprehensive, I suspect that the largest city without any motorway access in the US is Fairbanks, AK (metro pop. 99,357). Alaska Interstates don't normally count as motorways; however, a motorway does link Anchorage and Wasilla, AK.
> 
> Outside of Alaska and Hawaii, however, I think just about every city with a population over 100k has been linked to the Interstates (State College, PA, was among the last to my knowledge.) The largest cities I can find lacking Interstate access are places like Bend, OR; Minot, ND; or (strangely enough) Ithaca, NY; all of which have a population of ~50,000.
> 
> However, if one wishes to include seasonal populations, then Ocean City, MD, with an annual population of just 7,000 but a peak population of 320k-345k, is almost certainly the largest motorway-deprived American city ... on Labor Day weekend.


Sorry, I must refute that and say San Angelo, TX is the largest US city not connected by an Interstate.

edit, sorry might have to refute myself, Athens, GA might be the largest US city not connected to an Interstate.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

AFAIK in the USA there are many motorways/freeways that aren't part of the Interstate system. So probably some cities that don't have Interstate connections have motorway/freeways connections anyway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Fresno is not served by the Interstate system and has a population of 520,000. However, it does have a sizable freeway system, so in practice it doesn't matter except for the absence of the blue-red shields. 

Athens, GA may be the largest city not connected to the freeway system, however it does have a freeway-like bypass. College Station, Texas could perhaps overtake Athens as the largest city not connected to the national freeway system. However College Station has Bryan as a neighboring city, combined both cities have a population of nearly 200,000.

The largest region not connected to the national freeway system is probably the Lower Rio Grande Valley in South Texas. This 4-county area has a population of 1.35 million.


----------



## geocluj (Jan 27, 2017)

I think Romania has one of the worst situations in Europe. Almost no big city has highway access. Here is a list of the top 6:
Cluj-Napoca(2nd) 324K
Iasi (4th) 290K
Craiova	(6th) 269K
Brasov	(7th) 253K
Galati	(8th) 249K
Oradea (10th) 196K


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

In North America the largest city with no motorways is Winnipeg (664k).
In EU the largest cities without motorways are Riga, Latvia (697k) and Tallinn, Estonia (444k).


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

geocluj said:


> I think Romania has one of the worst situations in Europe. Almost no big city has highway access. Here is a list of the top 6:
> Cluj-Napoca(2nd) 324K
> Iasi (4th) 290K
> Craiova	(6th) 269K
> ...


It is also worth mentioning that the only 2 cities that are connected by motorway to the European motorway network are:
Timisoara (3rd) 319k
Arad (12th) 159k

The rest of the cities with motorways actually have a very limited connection, mostly just to one other city.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

bogdymol said:


> It is also worth mentioning that the only 2 cities that are connected by motorway to the European motorway network are:
> Timisoara (3rd) 319k
> Arad (12th) 159k
> 
> The rest of the cities with motorways actually have a very limited connection, mostly just to one other city.


Is there a realistic chance to have a motorway between Timisoara and Bucharest in the near future?
That would mean having a continuous E-W motorway across the continent, all the way from the Atlantic Ocean to the Black Sea.


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Lugoj - Deva should be completed in the next 2 years (hopefully), but the mountain section (Sibiu-Pitesti) I don't expect to be ready earlier than 6-8 years...

Plus the Bucharest motorway ring is also missing, and except some initial discussions there's nothing actually done with that.

So you would still have to wait a while before you can drive to the Black Sea only on motorway. At least in Romania, as the route through Serbia and Bulgaria is almost completed and then there will be direct motorway connection with Ankara in Turkey.


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

geocluj said:


> I think Romania has one of the worst situations in Europe. Almost no big city has highway access. Here is a list of the top 6:
> Cluj-Napoca(2nd) 324K


A3 motorway exit is just 10km from the city boundary. Of course, it's still just a short motorway section (50km)...


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

rilham2new said:


> INDONESIA
> Palembang 1.45 million
> Batam 943,0000
> Pekanbaru 903,000
> ...


So I'm looking a short 5,5 years later: not much has changed actually. None of the cities has a toll road connection today officially. But it is quite certain that Bandar Lampung and Solo will have a connection this year (both are almost finished: Solo will be this October!).

Construction is also ongoing in Palembang (2018), Samarinda (2019), Balikpapan (2019) and Manado (2018) while within ten years Malang, Jambi and Pekanbaru are on the plans as well. Leaving only Padang and Banjarmasin isolated by 2025.


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spain*



arctic_carlos said:


> arctic_carlos said:
> 
> 
> > In Spain it's difficult to answer, as in the islands there are big cities without motorway access, like Arrecife in the island of Lanzarote (56,880), but this is because there are no motorways in that island, as they are not really necessary. Among the islands, only the big ones, i.e. Tenerife, Gran Canaria, Fuerteventura and Mallorca have motorways, athough there are some short expressway-like roads in Ibiza and Lanzarote.
> ...


One year later, nothing has changed. Works on the 2+1 expressway (C-32) between Blanes and Lloret de Mar haven't started yet, and NIMBYs have brought the project to court, alleging potential environmental damages.


----------



## vectom (Feb 19, 2009)

italystf said:


> That would mean having a continuous E-W motorway across the continent, all the way from the Atlantic Ocean to the Black Sea.


This is already nearly possible if route is taken via Serbia, either via A1 (HUN border entry) or A3 (CRO border entry). 
In Serbia, motorway A4 (Niš - border with Bulgaria) is currently under construction with estimated opening of all sections in late 2018. However, even nowadays some sections are nearly finished and open, yet not finalised with SMA. In total, some 40km of full profile motorway will be missing until the estimated end dates. 
Unfortunately, on Bulgarian side there's still nothing from construction of SRB border - Sofia motorway, so technically speaking that's another 57km of full motorway missing and won't be even started soon.


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fresno is not served by the Interstate system and has a population of 520,000. However, it does have a sizable freeway system, so in practice it doesn't matter except for the absence of the blue-red shields.
> 
> Athens, GA may be the largest city not connected to the freeway system, however it does have a freeway-like bypass. College Station, Texas could perhaps overtake Athens as the largest city not connected to the national freeway system. However College Station has Bryan as a neighboring city, combined both cities have a population of nearly 200,000.
> 
> The largest region not connected to the national freeway system is probably the Lower Rio Grande Valley in South Texas. This 4-county area has a population of 1.35 million.


College St., TX, and Athens, GA are both college towns (Texas A&M and University of Georgia, respectively), which makes them a lot like State College, PA (Penn State). I would agree that Fresno has a perfectly fine motorway connection va CA-99. The Rio Grande Valley, however, surprises me. Does Texas care so little about that part of the state?


italystf said:


> In North America the largest city with no motorways is Winnipeg (664k).
> In EU the largest cities without motorways are Riga, Latvia (697k) and Tallinn, Estonia (444k).


Winnipeg is also quite remote. The next closest cities of any real importance -- Regina, Fargo, and Thunder Bay -- are more than 400 km away and less than 1/3 Winnipeg's size.


----------



## jalanajak (Sep 24, 2009)

In Russia, the following roads are 4+ lanes and have few intersections (the more distant from big cities, the fewer), and connect any of the top 100 cities (183k+) by population

M1 - Moscow-Smolensk-(Minsk)
M2 - Moscow-Kaluga
M4 - Moscow-Voronej-Rostov-Krasnodar (mostly a highway)
M5 - Moscow-Riazan ...Tolyatti-Samara ... Cheliabinsk-Yekaterinburg
M7 - Moscow-Vladimir, Vladimir-Nijniy Novgorod and Kazan-Yar Callu (since Oct 2018)
M10 - St Pete-Velikiy Novgorod
R240 - Ufa-Sterlitamak

1. Moscow - M1, M2, M3, M4, M5 (Riazan), M7, M10
2. St Pete - M10 (or none)
3. Novosibirsk - none
4. Yekaterinburg - M5 (Cheliabinsk)
5. Nijniy Novgorod - M7
6. Kazan - M7 (Yar Callu)
7. Cheliabinsk - M5 (Yekaterinburg)
8. Omsk - none
9. Samara - M5 (Tolyatti)
10. Rostov - M4
11. Ufa - R240
12. Krasnoyarsk - none
13. Perm - none
14. Voronej - M4
15. Volgograd - none
16. Krasnodar - M4
...
19. Tolyatti - M5 (Samara)
...
32. Riazan - M5 (Moscow)
34. Yar Callu - M7 (Kazan)
...
39. Tula - M2
...
58. Kaluga - M2
59. Smolensk - M1
...
72. Sterlitamak - R240
...
93. Velikiy Novgorod - M10

The answer depends on what we count as a big enough city to be connected by a motorway.
Above 223k (population of Velikiy Novgorod), the answer is St Pete (No. 2).
~100k...223k, the answer is Novosibirsk (No. 3).


----------

